#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  باقى ثلاثة أسابيع على كذبة إبريل

## أحمد ناصر

أقر وأعترف بأننى كنت من الذين يكذبون كذبة أبريل فى الماضى
لكننى قررت أن أقلع عن هذه العادة القبيحة
لإنها لا تتفق أبدا مع الدين من وجهة نظرى
وأسأل الله أن يغفر لى ولكم ماتقدم من ذنوبنا وما تأخر
وأعتقد أنكم قد تساهمون معى بذكر أكثر من حديث شريف ينهى عن الكذب

طيب قد نقول أننا نكذب كذبة أبريل من أجل المزاح فقط
ولكن رسول الله كان عندما يمزح لا يقول إلا حقا
وأعتقد أنكم يمكن أيضا أن تتحفونا ببعض القصص التى وردت فى شأن هذا الموضوع

إذا السؤال هو
هل سنكذب كذبة أبريل هذا العام أم لا؟
ما الذى يدفعنا أحيانا إلى عمل عكس ما نؤمن به؟

----------


## رضوى _

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

انا الحمد لله عمرى ما كدبت كدبة ابريل دى 

لكن الحمد لله فى المنصورة طلعوا كدبة ابربل بدرى السنة دى 

لانهم طلعوا من كام اسبوع كدة ان المياة كانت مسممة فى المنصورة وضواحيها  ::  

لكن الله اعلم اذا كان دا صح ولا لاء بس اهى كانت كدبة وفعلا الدنيا كلها قامتلها  :Confused:  
فيارب كفاية اوى الكدبة دى وميطلعوش حاجة تانية  :Frown:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا رضوى
كنت أتمنى أن تشاركى فى وضع تصويت 
ولكن شكرا لك على كل حال

----------


## حنـــــان

انا عمري ما اشتركت فيها... الواحد مش حاطت التاريخ في باله اساسا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يانونا
حفظك الله طاهرة وصادقة ونقية

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا لا اذكر اننا كنا نشارك
بهذة الكذبه وبعدين ليه الكدب
وقانا الله شر الكذب والكذابين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا لا اذكر اننا كنا نشارك
> بهذة الكذبه وبعدين ليه الكدب
> وقانا الله شر الكذب والكذابين*


ست الحبايب ماما زوزو
أنا أقصد فى الحياة وليس فى المنتدى
شكرا لك على مشاركتك الجميلة
وأؤمن على دعائك

----------


## أمة الله

يا جماعه الكذب من موجبات عذاب القبر ده حتى الأم لو قالت لأبنها اعمل كذا و هاجيب لك شيكولاته مثلا و لم تفى بعهدها فهى كذابه 
ربنا يندينا من عذاب القبر و يرحمنا
فلا داعى لكذبه ابريل و لا غيرها من الكدب
غفر الله لنا و لكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يا جماعه الكذب من موجبات عذاب القبر ده حتى الأم لو قالت لأبنها اعمل كذا و هاجيب لك شيكولاته مثلا و لم تفى بعهدها فهى كذابه 
> ربنا يندينا من عذاب القبر و يرحمنا
> فلا داعى لكذبه ابريل و لا غيرها من الكدب
> غفر الله لنا و لكم


شكرا لك يا أختى العزيزة داليا على مشاركتك القيمة
غفر الله لنا ولكم
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أنفـــــال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 أكره كذبة إبريل كرهاً جماً!!
لقد تعرضت للكثير من المقالب التي كانت تنتهي بي إلى حد البكاء بسبب هواة المقالب في إبريل.
و عندها قررت ألا أصدق أي حدث أو حادث يقال أو يحكى لي في إبريل..
و في إحدى المرات كان قد وقع خطب جلل كما يقولون و اعتقدت انه كذبة و لم أصدق ما قصوا علي!!
و تعرض أحدهم للمشاكل بسبب كذبهم المتكرر على الاخرين الذين لم يصدقوا ان هذه المرة ليست كذباً!
لم أكن من هواة كذبة إبريل...
و لن أكون!
شكراً.. أحمد ناصر..
خالص الاحترام.. :: 
أنفال

----------


## بنت مصر

شكرا احمد ناصر على التنبيه
فعلا كذبة ابريل دي بتعمل كتير مشاكل
وهي عادة فعلا سيئة وياريت كل اللي بيعملوها يبطلوها


وبمناسبة الكدب احب اذكركم بالمرأة التى كان ابنها يبكي
فنادت عليه وقالت له ان معها تمره ستعطيه اياها 
فقال لها الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ان لم تكن  معك كتبت عليك كذبه

وايضا الرجل الذي ارتك كل الفواحش والموبقات واراد ان يتوب فذهب الي
الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وسأله عن الطريق للتوبه فقال له صلي الله عليه وسلم لا تكذب
وهذا يدلنا ان الكذب هو الطريق الي كل الشرور وأن الامتناع عنه لا محالة يقودنا الي الهداية


بسنت

----------


## daria

اخي العزيز جدا جدا جدا

انا برضة عمرى ما كدبت الكذبة دي
بس بصراحة بحب المقالب 
لكن مش مع شهرابريل
يعني عادي
لني عادة بانسى التاريخ دة
لكنب افتكره بمقالب اصحابى
اجارك الله
حتى المدرسين في المدرسة كانوا يوقعوا قلبنا بالاخبار بتاعة الامتحانات ووووووو
لكن السنة دي حافتكر ماصدقش المقالب

----------


## ديدي

اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
تعرف انى عمرى مافكرت فى المناسبه الغريبه دى  ::  
رغم انى كنت اسمعها تتردد بين الناس ... كدبة ابريل
ولم اكن اشغل حتى بالى من اين اتت هذه التسميه ولماذا؟
فعجيب امر هؤلاء البشر ان يحددوا شهر للكدب يحتفلوا به ويتفنون فى تاليفه ويعتبروه تصرف يدعو للضحك كمان 
وتناسوا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى نهانا عن الكذب حتى وان كان له سبب
كما استشهدت اخى الغاليه بسنت بقصة الفتى الذى كان يبكى ورد والدته عليه ورد الرسول الكريم عليها
اللهم ارحمنا واهديهم
فلو ابتعدنا عن مثل هذه البدع الغريبه لتغير وجه الحياة والبشر من حولنا
اشكرك على طرحك الموضوع
واشكر الجميع على ردودهم الرائعه المفيدة.
تقبل تحياتى

----------


## وردة فلسطين

سلام عليكم

انا قريت جميع الردود

واظني نفسي الكدابة الوحيدة في المنتدى

انا ليس من طبعي الكدب

لكن اول نيسان " صراحة مقدرش


حتى اني صرت عاملة تخطيط لليوم ده

بحبه وبحب مقالبه

وبحب التجداد بالمقالب

اشعر بنشوة غريبة حين يزبط المقلب


اعرف انها خطا وحرام ومش عافة ايه

لكن ليها لذه غريبة ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

وردة فلسطين الحبيبة...
يا ستي مادام مقلب دمه خفيف ومابيئذيش حد... وعلى طول بتفهمي اللي اتعمل فيه المقلب يبقى عادي... والواحد بيعمل من ده كتير... زي لما اختي تقوم من النوم مره وتقول لي الساعه كام اقول لها ياااه اليوم خلص دي الساعة 5 المغرب وتكون لسه 5 الفجر (اصل المعادين دول شبه بعض) غلاسه يعني بس ماتزعلش!! 
تحياتي

----------


## الصعيدي

*أخي الحبيب الصعيدي المصري العرب المسلم .. ههههههههه .. جبت من الآخر
أحسنت أخي الحبيب بالتنبيه لهذه العادة الذميمة .. وواضح إن الحمد لله إن كتير من الإخوة والأخوات الكرام بعيدين عنها .. بصراحة الموضوع مش مجرد كذبة وإنما ياريت نشوف أصل الموضوع في بعض ما تردد عن أصل هذه العادة .. والقصة منشورة على موقع إسلام أون لاين

سقوط غرناطة 

بعض المؤرخين يرون أن القصة بدأت منذ حاولي 1000 عام مضت، على أرض أسبانيا التي كانت في ذلك الوقت لا تزال تحت حكم المسلمين، وكانت محاولات الأسبان والأوربيين غير المسلمين للاعتداء عليها وإخراجهم تفشل الواحد تلو الأخرى. أراد الأوربيون أن يعرفوا أسباب هزائمهم المتكررة فأرسلوا جواسيسهم إلى أسبانيا ليتعرفوا على نقاط قوة أهله من المسلمين.. فكانت الإجابة هي الالتزام بالتقوى وتعاليم الإسلام، فلم يكن المسلمون هناك مسلمين بالاسم فقط بل كانوا يجعلون من الإسلام دستور حياة يمارسونه بالفعل ولم يكونوا يقرءون القرآن للتلاوة، بل ليتعلموا من آياته ويعملوا بها. 
عندها.. بدأ الأسبان يبحثون عن إستراتيجية مناسبة لضرب قوة المسلمين وتفتيت وحدتهم، فكانوا يرسلون إليهم الخمر والتبغ بالمجان، وحاصروا الشباب بثقافات غريبة لغسل عقولهم، وللأسف أخذ شباب المسلمين ينجرفون وراءهم رويدًا رويدًا حتى بدأت شوكة الأسبان تقوى إلى أن كان لهم ما تمنوا فأفلحت خطتهم هذه في إضعاف الشباب، وبالفعل نجحوا بعد ذلك في طرد المسلمين من أسبانيا بعد حكم دام ثمانية قرون. 
وفي الأول من إبريل سقطت غرناطة آخر حصون المسلمين هناك، ومع سقوطها بدأ أعداء الإسلام يحتفلون بهذا اليوم، واختير له اسم "كذبة إبريل" رمزًا لما فعلوه مع المسلمين من خداع وغزو ثقافي ثم طرد.*  

*http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/ad...rticle01.SHTML*[U]

----------


## وردة فلسطين

> Noonaوردة فلسطين الحبيبة...
> يا ستي مادام مقلب دمه خفيف ومابيئذيش حد... وعلى طول بتفهمي اللي اتعمل فيه المقلب يبقى عادي...


 ربنا يخليكي ويطمن قلبك ::  

انا افتركت اني المفترية الوحيدة بالمنتدى ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>  أكره كذبة إبريل كرهاً جماً!!
> لقد تعرضت للكثير من المقالب التي كانت تنتهي بي إلى حد البكاء بسبب هواة المقالب في إبريل.
> و عندها قررت ألا أصدق أي حدث أو حادث يقال أو يحكى لي في إبريل..
> و في إحدى المرات كان قد وقع خطب جلل كما يقولون و اعتقدت انه كذبة و لم أصدق ما قصوا علي!!
> و تعرض أحدهم للمشاكل بسبب كذبهم المتكرر على الاخرين الذين لم يصدقوا ان هذه المرة ليست كذباً!
> لم أكن من هواة كذبة إبريل...
> و لن أكون!
> شكراً.. أحمد ناصر..
> ...


أختى العزيزة أنفال
من أجل هذا كتبت الموضوع
فشكرا لك على حسن تفهمك
وإن كان هذا شيء أعهده فيك دائما
شكر الله لك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا احمد ناصر على التنبيه
> فعلا كذبة ابريل دي بتعمل كتير مشاكل
> وهي عادة فعلا سيئة وياريت كل اللي بيعملوها يبطلوها
> 
> 
> وبمناسبة الكدب احب اذكركم بالمرأة التى كان ابنها يبكي
> فنادت عليه وقالت له ان معها تمره ستعطيه اياها 
> فقال لها الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ان لم تكن  معك كتبت عليك كذبه
> 
> ...


أختى العزيزة بسنت
شكرا على مشاركتك وإضافتك القيمة
هى بالفعل عادة سيئة
أتمنى من الجميع أن يقلعوا عنها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي العزيز جدا جدا جدا
> 
> انا برضة عمرى ما كدبت الكذبة دي
> بس بصراحة بحب المقالب 
> لكن مش مع شهرابريل
> يعني عادي
> لني عادة بانسى التاريخ دة
> لكنب افتكره بمقالب اصحابى
> اجارك الله
> ...


أختى العزيزة إيمان
أفتقدناك  بشدة
حمدالله على سلامتك
كويس إنك ستأخذين بالك من المقالب هذا العام
ربما إستطعت أن تقنعى أصدقائك أن يقلعوا عن هذه العادة
علشان تكسبى ثواب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى العزيز احمد ناصر
> تعرف انى عمرى مافكرت فى المناسبه الغريبه دى  
> رغم انى كنت اسمعها تتردد بين الناس ... كدبة ابريل
> ولم اكن اشغل حتى بالى من اين اتت هذه التسميه ولماذا؟
> فعجيب امر هؤلاء البشر ان يحددوا شهر للكدب يحتفلوا به ويتفنون فى تاليفه ويعتبروه تصرف يدعو للضحك كمان 
> وتناسوا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى نهانا عن الكذب حتى وان كان له سبب
> كما استشهدت اخى الغاليه بسنت بقصة الفتى الذى كان يبكى ورد والدته عليه ورد الرسول الكريم عليها
> اللهم ارحمنا واهديهم
> فلو ابتعدنا عن مثل هذه البدع الغريبه لتغير وجه الحياة والبشر من حولنا
> ...


أختى العزيزة ديدى
مشاركتك تدل على مدى طيبة قلبك وشفافيتك
بارك الله لك
وأسأل الله أن يغفر لنا ما تقدم من ذنوبنا وما تأخر

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سلام عليكم
> 
> انا قريت جميع الردود
> 
> واظني نفسي الكدابة الوحيدة في المنتدى
> 
> انا ليس من طبعي الكدب
> 
> لكن اول نيسان " صراحة مقدرش
> ...


أختى العزيزة وردة فلسطين
المصارحة هى أول الطريق للصدق مع النفس
فأشكر لك صراحتك
وأدعوك للتخلص من عادة كذبة نيسان(أبريل)
جربى هذا العام ربما تجدين أن لذة عدم الكذب أكثر من لذة الكذب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وردة فلسطين الحبيبة...
> يا ستي مادام مقلب دمه خفيف ومابيئذيش حد... وعلى طول بتفهمي اللي اتعمل فيه المقلب يبقى عادي... والواحد بيعمل من ده كتير... زي لما اختي تقوم من النوم مره وتقول لي الساعه كام اقول لها ياااه اليوم خلص دي الساعة 5 المغرب وتكون لسه 5 الفجر (اصل المعادين دول شبه بعض) غلاسه يعني بس ماتزعلش!! 
> تحياتي


ليه كده بقى يا نونا
ما بلاش من أى كدب حتى ولو كان دمه خفيف
وبعدين حرام عليك أختك   ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *أخي الحبيب الصعيدي المصري العرب المسلم .. ههههههههه .. جبت من الآخر
> أحسنت أخي الحبيب بالتنبيه لهذه العادة الذميمة .. وواضح إن الحمد لله إن كتير من الإخوة والأخوات الكرام بعيدين عنها .. بصراحة الموضوع مش مجرد كذبة وإنما ياريت نشوف أصل الموضوع في بعض ما تردد عن أصل هذه العادة .. والقصة منشورة على موقع إسلام أون لاين
> 
> سقوط غرناطة 
> 
> بعض المؤرخين يرون أن القصة بدأت منذ حاولي 1000 عام مضت، على أرض أسبانيا التي كانت في ذلك الوقت لا تزال تحت حكم المسلمين، وكانت محاولات الأسبان والأوربيين غير المسلمين للاعتداء عليها وإخراجهم تفشل الواحد تلو الأخرى. أراد الأوربيون أن يعرفوا أسباب هزائمهم المتكررة فأرسلوا جواسيسهم إلى أسبانيا ليتعرفوا على نقاط قوة أهله من المسلمين.. فكانت الإجابة هي الالتزام بالتقوى وتعاليم الإسلام، فلم يكن المسلمون هناك مسلمين بالاسم فقط بل كانوا يجعلون من الإسلام دستور حياة يمارسونه بالفعل ولم يكونوا يقرءون القرآن للتلاوة، بل ليتعلموا من آياته ويعملوا بها. 
> عندها.. بدأ الأسبان يبحثون عن إستراتيجية مناسبة لضرب قوة المسلمين وتفتيت وحدتهم، فكانوا يرسلون إليهم الخمر والتبغ بالمجان، وحاصروا الشباب بثقافات غريبة لغسل عقولهم، وللأسف أخذ شباب المسلمين ينجرفون وراءهم رويدًا رويدًا حتى بدأت شوكة الأسبان تقوى إلى أن كان لهم ما تمنوا فأفلحت خطتهم هذه في إضعاف الشباب، وبالفعل نجحوا بعد ذلك في طرد المسلمين من أسبانيا بعد حكم دام ثمانية قرون. 
> وفي الأول من إبريل سقطت غرناطة آخر حصون المسلمين هناك، ومع سقوطها بدأ أعداء الإسلام يحتفلون بهذا اليوم، واختير له اسم "كذبة إبريل" رمزًا لما فعلوه مع المسلمين من خداع وغزو ثقافي ثم طرد.*  
> 
> *http://www.islamonline.net/arabic/ad...rticle01.SHTML*[U]


أخى الحبيب الصعيدى
ههههه لأ يا سيدى الترتيب مهم لإنه بيعكس أولوياتى 
يعنى الأولوية الأولى إنى مسلم بعد ذلك عربى بعد ذلك مصرى وفى النهاية صعيدى 

شكرا لك على إضافتك القيمة
والله كأننى أقرأ التاريخ الحديث مع إختلاف المسميات
زمن القصص التى أثرت فى كثيرا بمناسبة الحديث عن الأندلس (سمعتها فى شريط كاسيت لأحد دروس الدار الآخرة للشيخ عمرعبدالكافى) 
أن رجلا من زعماء الأسبان الذين يريدون إخراج المسلمين من أسبانيا وجد طفلا مسلما يبكى
فقال له ما يبكيك فقال الطفل:لأننى رميت بالسهم فأصطدت طائرا
قال له الأسبانى:وطالما أنك إصطدت طائرا فما يبكيك؟
قال له الطفل:لأننى تعودت أن أصطاد طائرين بسهم واحد
قال الأسبانى لنفسه :لا قبل لنا بهؤلاء القوم بعد
وبعد عدة سنوات رأى الرجل شيخا مسنا يبكى
فسأله : ما يبكيك يا شيخ؟
قال: أبكى من صد الفتاة التى أحبها لى
قال الرجل الآن فقط يمكننا أن نطرد المسلمين من بلادنا
فتجمعت الجيوش وإنقضت على المسلمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ربنا يخليكي ويطمن قلبك 
> 
> انا افتركت اني المفترية الوحيدة بالمنتدى


لأ يا وردة
ما تسمعيش كلام نونا
إحنا عايزين نبطل كذبة أبريل
 ::

----------


## حسنا

مساااااااااااااااء الخير لكل الاعضاء الكرام

عمو احمد تحياتى  الحمد لله انى لا احب هذه الاشياء
والحمد للله انك تركتهاا ايضاا
وشكراا
 تحياتى

----------


## وردة فلسطين

> لأ يا وردة
> ما تسمعيش كلام نونا
> إحنا عايزين نبطل كذبة أبريل


 

 ::  والتخطيط ::  والتكتيك :: والافكار  :: والمشتريات  :: والخرايط  ::  والتحضيرات :: والدراسات  :: والجهود  :: والتعب  :: 



كله يروح على فشوش

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> مساااااااااااااااء الخير لكل الاعضاء الكرام
> 
> عمو احمد تحياتى  الحمد لله انى لا احب هذه الاشياء
> والحمد للله انك تركتهاا ايضاا
> وشكراا
>  تحياتى


شكرا لك يا حسنا
أقدر مشاركتك بالفعل
تحياتى 




> والتخطيط والتكتيكوالافكار والمشتريات والخرايط  والتحضيراتوالدراسات والجهود والتعب 
> 
> 
> 
> كله يروح على فشوش


 :: 
ولا يهمك 
الثواب من عندالله أحسن ياوردة

----------


## حنـــــان

لااا ما تفهمنيش غلط انا بش بأشجع كدبة ابريل وشوف الشروط اللي كتبتها في ردي ماتخليهاش كدبه... يعني هزار خفيف وفي 5 دقايق يتشرح وتعدي من غير اذيه... مداعبه يعني انت فاهم قصدي... الواحد بيعمل كده مع اخواته واهله واصحابه وكله هزار في هزار وماحدش بيزعل من حد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> لااا ما تفهمنيش غلط انا بش بأشجع كدبة ابريل وشوف الشروط اللي كتبتها في ردي ماتخليهاش كدبه... يعني هزار خفيف وفي 5 دقايق يتشرح وتعدي من غير اذيه... مداعبه يعني انت فاهم قصدي... الواحد بيعمل كده مع اخواته واهله واصحابه وكله هزار في هزار وماحدش بيزعل من حد


ههههه
ماتقلقيش يانونا
أنا عارف قد إيه إنت إنسانة خلوقة
ده أنا أمزح فقط
بس لو تقدرى إقرأى الموضوع ده لباشمهندسة عسولة
مواقف مزح وابتسم فيها الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## حنـــــان

شكرا انك قلت لي عالموضوع ده... وهوه ده الكلام المظبوط!

----------


## lost

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أنا بصراحة كنت  بكدب كتير جدا فى سبيل الهزار  ولكن الحمد لله أقلعت عن هذه العادة  السيئة أو المنيلة بمعنى أدق لسببين السبب الاول ان الكدب حرام والسبب التانى انى بفقد مصداقيتى عند الناس  .

بس كانت أكتر كدبة كدبتها وفعلا كانت كبيرة جدا  مش فاكرة ان كانت فى ابريل ولا لا كنت فى المدرسة  وصحبتى المقربة جدا غابت  فكل أصحابنا  سألونى عنها   فقلت لهم  أنها عملت حادثة  وخبطها ميكروباس وهى فى المستشفى وحكيت حكاية  فظيعة وقلت لهم أن  أسنانها اتكسرت وأيديها  ورجلها أتكسروا  واحتمال ماتمشيش تانى ده لو عاشت   وانها فى غيبوبة فى المستشفى وبصراحة أنا يومها اتقنت الدور  ومثلت  انى بعيط  عليها ودموعى نزلت  وانا بحكى الحادثة  وكل الطلبة فى الفصل قعدوا يعيطوا  وطبعا الكدبة وصلت للمدرسين   ومعظم طلبة المدرسة  عرفوا وعلى اخر اليوم الدراسى طلعت اشاعات ان صحبتى ماتت  ورجعت البيت وبعد ساعة لاقيت صحبتى ( المجنى عليها ) بتتصل وهى بتضحك وتشتمنى وتقولى ان  كل اصحابنا اتصلوا عندها ولما مامتها ردت عليهم  قالولها البقاء لله ياطنط  والله كنا بنحب  بنتك جدا   وطبعا تانى يوم  غبت من المدرسة خوفا من العلقة السخنة  اللى اصحابى استحلفولى بيها .

وتانى  كدبة  كانت هاتودينى فى داهية فعلا  كنت قاعدة لوحدى بليل فى الشقة وكل العيلة خرجت  وانا كنت فى اعدادى  فصحبة اختى اتصلت تسال عليها  فقلت لها انى قاعدة لوحدى  وفى اصوات غريبة فى الشقة وانا خايفة وفجأة صرخت  وخليت السماعة مرفوعة  فطبعا صحبة اختى اتخضت وخافت عليا وكانت هاتبلغ البوليس  وتنزل تيجى لى  لولا ان اهلى  رجعوا فى الوقت المناسب  كان زمانى مقبوض عليا  انا وصحبة اختى بتهمة البلاغ الكاذب .

----------


## altayb

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*شكرا يا احمد على طرحك الموضوع ده لأنه فعلا فى كتير بيعتبرها من سبيل الهزار إنه يعمل مقلب او يكذب كذبه فى اليوم ده الى أوضح لنا الصعيدى حكايته وانه إزاى اليوم ده اسمه الحقيقى ( خدعة إبريل ) وهو اشاره على ما فعل فى المسلمين يوم سقوط غرناطه فى الاول من شهر ابريل وهم يحتفلون بذلك اليوم ويعتبروننا حمقى نحن المسلمين واحنا بنثبت ده وبنحتفل معاهم بطريقتهم وهى الكذب فى اول ابريل وحتى لو كان من سبيل الهزار او المزاح قفدإعتبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أكبر الخيانة أن تكذب على من يثق بك، ويصغي إليك بأذنه وقلبه وأنت تكذب عليه . يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كبرت خيانة أن تحدث أخاك حديثًا هو به مصدق وأنت له به كاذب " وهذا حديث رواه البخارى والطبرانى والامام أحمد وغيرهم كثير  وبهذا يتبين لنا أن الكذب بهذه الصورة وبهذه المناسبة خاصة حرام من جهات أربع :* 
*الأولى: حرمة الكذب ذاته الذي نهى عنه القرآن والسنة.* 
*الثانية: ما وراءه من ترويع إنسان وإدخال الفزع والكدر عليه ساعة من الزمن وربما على أسرته معه بغير حاجة
الثالثة: ما فيه من خيانة لإنسان هو لك مصدق، وأنت له كاذب.* 
*الرابعة: مجاراة عادة سخيفة، وإشاعة تقليد باطل، لم ينبت في أرضنا، ولم ينشأ من بيئتنا . فهو تشبه بغير المسلمين فيما يعد من رذائلهم وسخف أعمالهم.* 
*وكثيرًا ما تتضمن كذبة ذلك اليوم إشاعات قد يضر انتشارها بالمجتمع كله.* 
*الجهات الاربع زكرهم الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى عندما سئل عن ذلك اليوم* 
*فى النهاية اسأل الله ان يهبنا لسانا زاكرا شاكرا يبعدنا عن النار بصدقه وبقوله الحق* 
*وبارك الله فيكم جميعا 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> شكرا انك قلت لي عالموضوع ده... وهوه ده الكلام المظبوط!


بل الشكر لك أنت يا نونا أضعاف مضاعفة



> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة lost :
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أنا بصراحة كنت بكدب كتير جدا فى سبيل الهزار ولكن الحمد لله أقلعت عن هذه العادة السيئة أو المنيلة بمعنى أدق لسببين السبب الاول ان الكدب حرام والسبب التانى انى بفقد مصداقيتى عند الناس .


شكرا لك يا أختى العزيزة لوست
والحمد لله إنك أقلعت عن هذه العادة
أنا كنت برضه بأفتكر إن المقالب دى دمها خفيف لما كنت بأعملها
لكن هى فعلا منافية لتعاليم الدين
غفر الله لنا




> المشاركة الأصلية بواسطة:altayb 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا يا احمد على طرحك الموضوع ده لأنه فعلا فى كتير بيعتبرها من سبيل الهزار إنه يعمل مقلب او يكذب كذبه فى اليوم ده الى أوضح لنا الصعيدى حكايته وانه إزاى اليوم ده اسمه الحقيقى ( خدعة إبريل ) وهو اشاره على ما فعل فى المسلمين يوم سقوط غرناطه فى الاول من شهر ابريل وهم يحتفلون بذلك اليوم ويعتبروننا حمقى نحن المسلمين واحنا بنثبت ده وبنحتفل معاهم بطريقتهم وهى الكذب فى اول ابريل وحتى لو كان من سبيل الهزار او المزاح قفدإعتبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أكبر الخيانة أن تكذب على من يثق بك، ويصغي إليك بأذنه وقلبه وأنت تكذب عليه . يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كبرت خيانة أن تحدث أخاك حديثًا هو به مصدق وأنت له به كاذب " وهذا حديث رواه البخارى والطبرانى والامام أحمد وغيرهم كثير وبهذا يتبين لنا أن الكذب بهذه الصورة وبهذه المناسبة خاصة حرام من جهات أربع : 
> الأولى: حرمة الكذب ذاته الذي نهى عنه القرآن والسنة. 
> الثانية: ما وراءه من ترويع إنسان وإدخال الفزع والكدر عليه ساعة من الزمن وربما على أسرته معه بغير حاجة
> الثالثة: ما فيه من خيانة لإنسان هو لك مصدق، وأنت له كاذب. 
> الرابعة: مجاراة عادة سخيفة، وإشاعة تقليد باطل، لم ينبت في أرضنا، ولم ينشأ من بيئتنا . فهو تشبه بغير المسلمين فيما يعد من رذائلهم وسخف أعمالهم. 
> وكثيرًا ما تتضمن كذبة ذلك اليوم إشاعات قد يضر انتشارها بالمجتمع كله. 
> الجهات الاربع زكرهم الشيخ يوسف القرضاوى عندما سئل عن ذلك اليوم 
> ...


أخى الحبيب الطيب
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة 
والتى تفضلت فيها بتلخيص وإبراز الأسباب التى يجب من أجلها الإقلاع عن تلك العادة الذميمة
كل الشكر لا يكفيك
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## وردة فلسطين

الا ترون ان هنالك شيئا ناقصا في كل ما قيل

فقد ذكرتم لماذا يجب الاقلاع عن هذه العادة.........

وقد ضحكنا  قليلا عاى بعض المقالب التي ذكرت

لكن.............
لم يتم ذكر كيف لمن اعتاد الكذب ان يقلع عنه...........وخاصة لو كانت هذه كذبة واحدة بالسنة

اذ انه سيكون لها  خاصية معينة
فهي مقلب طريف لا يؤذي احدا بل على العكس هي مضحكة مسلية و........

لكنها تبقى باطار الكذب

انا قررت الا اقوم باي مقلب باي حد هذه السنة والسنوات القادمة طبعا ان شا الله

لكن هل هنالك طرق معينة ممكن للشخص ان يتبعها من اجل ترك هذه العادة او اقناع الغير بتركها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا قررت الا اقوم باي مقلب باي حد هذه السنة والسنوات القادمة طبعا ان شا الله
> 
> لكن هل هنالك طرق معينة ممكن للشخص ان يتبعها من اجل ترك هذه العادة او اقناع الغير بتركها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سؤال مهم يا وردة
أعتقد أن مجرد قرارك بترك كذبة أبريل هو الخطوة الأولى
ولكن الشيء الأهم من ذلك أن تكونى قد إقتنعت بالأسباب التى ستحدو بك إلى إتخاذ هذا القرار
وبذلك ستستطعين إقناع غيرك بالإقلاع عن تلك العادة المذمومة

----------


## الصعيدي

*ياعم هما لسه برضه 3 أسابيع .. ما تغير العنوان بقى أحسن كل ماشوفه أفتكر احنا لسه ف أول الشهر .. طب بقول لك إيه .. ينفع نكذبوا من دلوقت عشان ما نبقاش بنتشبه بالكفار ؟؟.. ههههههههه*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

:: 
لأ طبعا ما ينفعش
 ::

----------


## وردة فلسطين

سؤال:

ممكن نعمل مقلب معين مع اي حد بس ميكنش فيه كدب...............

ومنعا للتشبه بالكفار نوخد بنصيحة الاخ صعيدي 

هههههههههههههههههه
والله فكرة
شو رايكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> سؤال:
> 
> ممكن نعمل مقلب معين مع اي حد بس ميكنش فيه كدب...............
> 
> ومنعا للتشبه بالكفار نوخد بنصيحة الاخ صعيدي 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> والله فكرة
> شو رايكم


أنا بأمرر السؤال لغاية ما أفكر في إجابته
 :Confused:

----------


## اليمامة

هههههههههه
موضوع طريف جدا أحمد 
شىء جميل أن أصادفه فى مثل هذه الأيام .. 
ياترى ..هل أحد هنا كذب الكذبة اياها ..أم لم يحدث بعد ..أو انه لن يحدث من الأصل ؟
لمسألة كذبة ابريل هذه قصة طبعا تاريخية ..لا تخصنا أصلا
ولا أعرف لما انتشر الأمر حتى صار موجبا بأن نتقلدهم ونكذب كذبة ابريل الطريفة ؟
الحقيقة اننى ابدا لم افكر فيها ..ولم احاول ولا مرة اتباع هذا المنهج 
فما فائدته ..او فكاهيته ؟

اما عن الكذب ..فكنت أعتقد انه ليس اى كلام لا يطابق الواقع لا يعد كذبا 
بمعنى اننى لو قلت شىء من اجل المصلحة العامة ..ترتيب مسبق مثلا لأفعال لم تحدث ولكنها ستحدث ..لم اكن ارى فى هذا كذبا .. ترتيب فوائد بشكل غيرمباشر لم اعتقد ان هذا كذبا 
اصبحت مقتنعة ان اقول ما افعل حتى اللحظة ..ولو على رقبتى 
بعدما عرفت أن الكذب لا يحتمل الأبيض والأسود ..وان اقصر الطرق هو الصدق ..وانجح المناهج هو الواقع 

اصارحك ان مفهوم الكذب فضفاضا عند بعض الناس يا أحمد ..وليتنا نقدم تعريفيا اسلاميا محددا وصريحا لمعنى الكذب ..



أشكرك جزيلا 

وهذا الموضوع للرفع والتذكرة والتوثيق 

 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> هههههههههه
> موضوع طريف جدا أحمد 
> شىء جميل أن أصادفه فى مثل هذه الأيام .. 
> ياترى ..هل أحد هنا كذب الكذبة اياها ..أم لم يحدث بعد ..أو انه لن يحدث من الأصل ؟
> لمسألة كذبة ابريل هذه قصة طبعا تاريخية ..لا تخصنا أصلا
> ولا أعرف لما انتشر الأمر حتى صار موجبا بأن نتقلدهم ونكذب كذبة ابريل الطريفة ؟
> الحقيقة اننى ابدا لم افكر فيها ..ولم احاول ولا مرة اتباع هذا المنهج 
> فما فائدته ..او فكاهيته ؟
> 
> ...


ههههههه
أهلا يا ندى
شكرا لك على تذكيرى بهذا الموضوع
كثير من الذكريات الجميلة تربطنا بالمنتدى وتفسر للأعضاء الجدد إنتمائنا الشديد له
الكذب قد صار شيئ مألوف للأسف الشديد
فى صفحات الجرائد والمجلات وعلى شاشات التليفزيون 
ونحن الآن أحوج ما نكون أن أنجعل هناك يوم فى السنة نسميه عيد الصدق
 :: 
أجدد شكرى وإمتنانى لك يا ندى
وأدام الله عليك الصفاء
 :f2:

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

بصراحة ومن كدب  :: 
الموضوع جميل مع انى مش بحب الكدب لكن بحكم اننا بشر بكدب اوقات
ولكن اللى بيسموه كدب ابيض مش بيضر حد 
يعنى اقعد على القهوة واقول للمدام لما تسألنى اتأخرت ليه اقولها كنت فى الشغل
وبرضوه لما اقعد من الشغل فى البيت والحاج يسألنى منزلتش الشغل ليه اقوله 
ياه ياحاج واقعد اكح انى تعبان لا نزلت وجيت بسرعه .. كده يعنى علشان محدش يزعل  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

الحقيقة محصلش 
بس السنة دي لقيت هاك ممكن يعمل خدعة في اعضاء المنتدى 
بانهم يدخلوا يلاقوا توقيعهم بالمشقلوب أو كده 
بس محبيتش أعمل الخدعة دي ههههههههههه وأقول دي كذبة ابريل  :: 
 :3: 
الأعضاء مش ناقصين
 :4: 

على العموم كل ابريل وأنتم طيبين
 :f:   ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> الحقيقة محصلش 
> بس السنة دي لقيت هاك ممكن يعمل خدعة في اعضاء المنتدى 
> بانهم يدخلوا يلاقوا توقيعهم بالمشقلوب أو كده 
> بس محبيتش أعمل الخدعة دي ههههههههههه وأقول دي كذبة ابريل 
> 
> الأعضاء مش ناقصين
> 
> 
> على العموم كل ابريل وأنتم طيبين


ياعم كنت عملتها لو أعرف أعمل حاجات زي دي كنت خربت الدنيا ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ياعم كنت عملتها لو أعرف أعمل حاجات زي دي كنت خربت الدنيا


دول هيقتلوني بسبب العصفورة

 :: 
أنت شكلك عايز تخلص مني
 :3:  :4:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> دول هيقتلوني بسبب العصفورة
> 
> 
> أنت شكلك عايز تخلص مني


دي العصفورة وحشتني ياخي 
أنا خلدت ذكراها في توقيعي 

بالمناسبة يابوحميد أشكرك جدا على العبارات الجميلة المكتوبة أعلى صندوق المشاركة
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> بصراحة ومن كدب 
> الموضوع جميل مع انى مش بحب الكدب لكن بحكم اننا بشر بكدب اوقات
> ولكن اللى بيسموه كدب ابيض مش بيضر حد 
> يعنى اقعد على القهوة واقول للمدام لما تسألنى اتأخرت ليه اقولها كنت فى الشغل
> وبرضوه لما اقعد من الشغل فى البيت والحاج يسألنى منزلتش الشغل ليه اقوله 
> ياه ياحاج واقعد اكح انى تعبان لا نزلت وجيت بسرعه .. كده يعنى علشان محدش يزعل


هههههههه
أيوة كده ال إعترافات ح تظهر آهو
 :: 
من الحكايات الطريفة التى سمعتها يا عادل
أن هناك رجلا كانت تطارده مجموعة من الناس تريد الفتك به
وصل الرجل إلى مكان مسدود أو إلى غرفة شيء من هذا القبيل
المهم أنه كان هناك رجل طاعن فى السن ولا يوجد مكان للإختباء
فسأله المطارد أين أختبىء؟فلو لحقنى من يطارونى لفتكوا بى
فأشار إلى كومة من القش..قام الرجل المطارد بالإختباء داخلها وبعد لحظات وصل من يطاردونه فلم يجدوا إلا الشيخ المسن فسألوه إذا كان قد رأى المطارد..فأشار إلى كومة القش وقال هو يختبىء هنا..
ضحك الرجال ساخرين وقالوا: هذا المسن يهذى ..وأنصرفوا..
فخرج اتلرجل من كومة القش معاتبا للشيخ المسن قائلا له:كيف تشى بى بعد أن إئتمنتك؟فقال له:يابنى..إذا كان الكذب منجى فالصدق أنجى!

----------


## somasoma

> إذا السؤال هو
> هل سنكذب كذبة أبريل هذا العام أم لا؟
> ما الذى يدفعنا أحيانا إلى عمل عكس ما نؤمن به؟


انا والله عمرى ما عملتها والحمد لله
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
اكيد لا ولا فى الاعوام القادمة
اما الثانى
هو ان ايماننا به ضعيف ويحتاج لتقوية
وهذا سبب  مخالفتنا له
الف شكر استاذ احمد
موضوع غاية فى الاهمية
بارك الله فيك

----------


## somasoma

> إذا السؤال هو
> هل سنكذب كذبة أبريل هذا العام أم لا؟
> ما الذى يدفعنا أحيانا إلى عمل عكس ما نؤمن به؟


انا والله عمرى ما عملتها والحمد لله
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
اكيد لا ولا فى الاعوام القادمة
اما الثانى
هو ان ايماننا به ضعيف ويحتاج لتقوية
وهذا سبب  مخالفتنا له
الف شكر استاذ احمد
موضوع غاية فى الاهمية
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحقيقة محصلش 
> بس السنة دي لقيت هاك ممكن يعمل خدعة في اعضاء المنتدى 
> بانهم يدخلوا يلاقوا توقيعهم بالمشقلوب أو كده 
> بس محبيتش أعمل الخدعة دي ههههههههههه وأقول دي كذبة ابريل 
> 
> الأعضاء مش ناقصين
> 
> 
> على العموم كل ابريل وأنتم طيبين


ههههههههههه
طيب الحمد لله إنك ما عملتش كده يا أبوحميد
خصوصا إن فيه أعضاء فى توقيعاتهم آيات قرآنية..
والحكاية دى كانت ممكن تزعل بعض الناس
بأحييك على تحرى الصدق
وكل أبريل وإنت طيب
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ياعم كنت عملتها لو أعرف أعمل حاجات زي دي كنت خربت الدنيا


واضح إنه ليك فى فعل الخير
 ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> هههههههه
> أيوة كده ال إعترافات ح تظهر آهو
> 
> من الحكايات الطريفة التى سمعتها يا عادل
> أن هناك رجلا كانت تطارده مجموعة من الناس تريد الفتك به
> وصل الرجل إلى مكان مسدود أو إلى غرفة شيء من هذا القبيل
> المهم أنه كان هناك رجل طاعن فى السن ولا يوجد مكان للإختباء
> فسأله المطارد أين أختبىء؟فلو لحقنى من يطارونى لفتكوا بى
> فأشار إلى كومة من القش..قام الرجل المطارد بالإختباء داخلها وبعد لحظات وصل من يطاردونه فلم يجدوا إلا الشيخ المسن فسألوه إذا كان قد رأى المطارد..فأشار إلى كومة القش وقال هو يختبىء هنا..
> ...


 :y:  :y: 
الصدق أنجي
بس الحقيقة غباء المطاردين هو اللي نفعه ههههههههههههه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دول هيقتلوني بسبب العصفورة
> 
> 
> أنت شكلك عايز تخلص مني


مع إنها كانت عصفورة أزرقة وعسولة خالص
كانت عاملة ونس
المرة القادمة إبقى حط أسد بدل العصفورة
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> واضح إنه ليك فى فعل الخير


جدا ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> ههههههههههه
> طيب الحمد لله إنك ما عملتش كده يا أبوحميد
> خصوصا إن فيه أعضاء فى توقيعاتهم آيات قرآنية..
> والحكاية دى كانت ممكن تزعل بعض الناس
> بأحييك على تحرى الصدق
> وكل أبريل وإنت طيب


وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة

قول لحسن ده ناوي يعمل إنقلاب
 ::xx::   ::cop::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> دي العصفورة وحشتني ياخي 
> أنا خلدت ذكراها في توقيعي 
> 
> بالمناسبة يابوحميد أشكرك جدا على العبارات الجميلة المكتوبة أعلى صندوق المشاركة
> جزاك الله خيرا


ت
تخليد ذكرى العصفورة
إيه الوفاء الرهيب ده
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ت
> تخليد ذكرى العصفورة
> إيه الوفاء الرهيب ده


كانت بتتهش والله يابوحميد
وكنت أضحك لما أشوفها

----------


## ابن البلد

> بصراحة ومن كدب 
> الموضوع جميل مع انى مش بحب الكدب لكن بحكم اننا بشر بكدب اوقات
> ولكن اللى بيسموه كدب ابيض مش بيضر حد 
> يعنى اقعد على القهوة واقول للمدام لما تسألنى اتأخرت ليه اقولها كنت فى الشغل
> وبرضوه لما اقعد من الشغل فى البيت والحاج يسألنى منزلتش الشغل ليه اقوله 
> ياه ياحاج واقعد اكح انى تعبان لا نزلت وجيت بسرعه .. كده يعنى علشان محدش يزعل


خد بالك لحد يبلغ عنك
وبعدين الحيطان لها ودان
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> انا والله عمرى ما عملتها والحمد لله
> بالنسبة للسؤال الاول
> اكيد لا ولا فى الاعوام القادمة
> اما الثانى
> هو ان ايماننا به ضعيف ويحتاج لتقوية
> وهذا سبب  مخالفتنا له
> الف شكر استاذ احمد
> موضوع غاية فى الاهمية
> بارك الله فيك


الخلوقة سوما 
ربنا يبارك فيك وينعم عليك دائما بتحرى الصدق ويكتبك من الصديقات
أسأل الله أن يذيقنا حلاوة الإيمان وجزاك 
الله كل خير
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الصدق أنجي
> بس الحقيقة غباء المطاردين هو اللي نفعه ههههههههههههه


أهلا يا أبوحميد
اللى نفعه فعلا هو صدق الرجل ونيته الخالصة بأن الصدق ينجى أكثر من الكذب
وربنا كريم
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جدا


ر
سترك يا رب
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وأنت بألف صحة وسعادة
> 
> قول لحسن ده ناوي يعمل إنقلاب


إيه رأيك نحطه تحت الإقامة الجبرية
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> إيه رأيك نحطه تحت الإقامة الجبرية


أفضل الإقامة الهندسية ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كانت بتتهش والله يابوحميد
> وكنت أضحك لما أشوفها


ههههههههه
آه والله كانت عسولة
ولما تقف على السطر اللى إنت عايز تقرأه تقوم هاششها 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> خد بالك لحد يبلغ عنك
> وبعدين الحيطان لها ودان


ودان بس
ده الحيطان لها ودان وعنين ومناخير وبق
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أفضل الإقامة الهندسية


لا تستهين لاإقامة الهندسية
حيث أنه يمكن أن يتم محاصرتك فى زاوية قائمة ونعرضك  فيها لتيار كهربى 
 ::

----------


## الشاطر حسن

> ودان بس
> ده الحيطان لها ودان وعنين ومناخير وبق


يالهوي ده في حيطان مؤنث وفي حيطان مذكر 
وكبيرة وصغيرة
أعرف حيطة مش زي أي حيطة الصراحة ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> كانت بتتهش والله يابوحميد
> وكنت أضحك لما أشوفها


في عصفوره في الصورة
حد شايف عصفورة في الصورة 
 :: 

ونعم الوفاء
خلاص نعمل إستفتاء أنها ترجع ولا لأ 
 ::

----------


## loly_h

*بمنتهى الأمانة انا والله عمرى ماعملتها
بكره الكذب حتى لو كان أبيض
أو لو فى موسم إبريل
لكن بردو وبمنتهى الأمانة
كل سنة ... لازم
ولابد
اختى تعملها فيا
وتحكيلى حكايات يعنى الطبيعى إنها غير قابلة للتصديق
ومع ذلك أصدقها جدا وأنفعل معاها
وفى النهاية تقولى
كذبة إبريل... أتغاظ جدامنها
وبردو موش بتعلم
وكل سنة انسى
وهيا كل سنة تعمل المقلب ده فيا
بس الحمد لله هيا بطلت تكذب عليا
تقريبا خلصت معايا كل الأكاذيب 

*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> في عصفوره في الصورة
> حد شايف عصفورة في الصورة 
> 
> 
> ونعم الوفاء
> خلاص نعمل إستفتاء أنها ترجع ولا لأ





> مع إنها كانت عصفورة أزرقة وعسولة خالص
> كانت عاملة ونس
> المرة القادمة إبقى حط أسد بدل العصفورة


والنبى افتكرولنا حاجة عدلة بدل ماتطير وتيجى ع السيرة  :: 
ماهية لو وقفت ساكتة .. مش مهم .. بس بتقعد تطير 
وتقفلك على الكلام وفى الاخر تقعد تبصلك وكانها بتغيزك  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> والنبى افتكرولنا حاجة عدلة بدل ماتطير وتيجى ع السيرة 
> ماهية لو وقفت ساكتة .. مش مهم .. بس بتقعد تطير 
> وتقفلك على الكلام وفى الاخر تقعد تبصلك وكانها بتغيزك


 ::

----------


## sraj-moneer

الكذب عامة يجعل الانسان يعمل خطايا مترتبة عليه فالكذب هو بداية لاثم اعظم
ولكن الله غفور رحيم لمن لا يريد ان يتمادى في الكذب

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> يالهوي ده في حيطان مؤنث وفي حيطان مذكر 
> وكبيرة وصغيرة
> أعرف حيطة مش زي أي حيطة الصراحة


 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> في عصفوره في الصورة
> حد شايف عصفورة في الصورة 
> 
> 
> ونعم الوفاء
> خلاص نعمل إستفتاء أنها ترجع ولا لأ


خلاص
 ممكن نخليه إستطلاع القاعة
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *بمنتهى الأمانة انا والله عمرى ماعملتها
> بكره الكذب حتى لو كان أبيض
> أو لو فى موسم إبريل
> لكن بردو وبمنتهى الأمانة
> كل سنة ... لازم
> ولابد
> اختى تعملها فيا
> وتحكيلى حكايات يعنى الطبيعى إنها غير قابلة للتصديق
> ومع ذلك أصدقها جدا وأنفعل معاها
> ...


هههههههههه
وأنا كمان ياهالة ياما وقعت ضحية لكذبة أبريل
وكان لى برضه ضحايا زمان
بس الحمد لله أقلعت عن تلك العادة وتبت إلى الله
سلامى لأختك
ما تقوليلها تنضم معانا فى المنتدى
 :f2:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الكذب عامة يجعل الانسان يعمل خطايا مترتبة عليه فالكذب هو بداية لاثم اعظم
> ولكن الله غفور رحيم لمن لا يريد ان يتمادى في الكذب


صدقت والله يا أخى العزيز سراج منير
فالكذب بوابة الشرور
جزيل الشكر لك على مشاركتك
وسعيد أن أول مشاركة لك كانت فى موضوع دعوة لتنشيط المنتدى
وثانى مشاركة لك فى هذا الموضوع
أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك
 ::

----------


## loly_h

> هههههههههه
> وأنا كمان ياهالة ياما وقعت ضحية لكذبة أبريل
> وكان لى برضه ضحايا زمان
> بس الحمد لله أقلعت عن تلك العادة وتبت إلى الله
> سلامى لأختك
> ما تقوليلها تنضم معانا فى المنتدى


*
الله يسلمك* *احمد**
هيا بالفعل عضوة بالمنتدى
بس للأسف نشاطها قليل جدا
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> الله يسلمك* *احمد**
> هيا بالفعل عضوة بالمنتدى
> بس للأسف نشاطها قليل جدا
> *


أهلا يا هالة
طيب والله دى أول مرة أعرف
طيب إسمحى لى أن أوجه لها نداء من خلال الموضوع إنها تزيد من نشاطها بالمنتدى أكثر وأكثر
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للرفع..

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

فى زمن كله كدب من كبيره لـ صغيره .. ولا اى إندهااااااش لاى كدبه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> فى زمن كله كدب من كبيره لـ صغيره .. ولا اى إندهااااااش لاى كدبه


أهلا يا عادل
المشكلة مش فى الكدب فى حد ذاته
المشكلة الحقيقية إذا فقدنا التمييز بين الصدق والكذب
لإننا ساعتها ح نكذب الصادق ونصدق الكاذب
لكن إطمئن يا عادل
إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين
و الكل ح يكتشف قريب جدا إن شاء الله مين الكداب ومين الصادق

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأبن الفاضل المهندس / احمد ناصر
الكذب هو الكذب . وكذبة إبريل لا أعرف من أين تم اسيرادها وزرعها فى وجدان الشعب المصرى
الكذابون كثيرين على الساحة خاصة من يجلسون خلف الميكرفونات وخلف الكاميرات ويمسكون باقلامهم المسمومة فيسميونا العذاب بكذبهم وضلالهم وهم يعلمون أنهم فى مأمن من أن يتم إيقافهم فى هذا الزمن العاجز فيه الحق أمام فارس يركب حمار جانح أعور لا يرى إلا جانب واحد  كله ضلال .
كفانا كذباً ولنجعل من أول ابريل كلمة صدق
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأبن الفاضل المهندس / احمد ناصر
> الكذب هو الكذب . وكذبة إبريل لا أعرف من أين تم اسيرادها وزرعها فى وجدان الشعب المصرى
> الكذابون كثيرين على الساحة خاصة من يجلسون خلف الميكرفونات وخلف الكاميرات ويمسكون باقلامهم المسمومة فيسميونا العذاب بكذبهم وضلالهم وهم يعلمون أنهم فى مأمن من أن يتم إيقافهم فى هذا الزمن العاجز فيه الحق أمام فارس يركب حمار جانح أعور لا يرى إلا جانب واحد  كله ضلال .
> كفانا كذباً ولنجعل من أول ابريل كلمة صدق
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


عذرا أبى الحبيب أ.سيد لأننى لم ألاحظ مشاركتك إلا الآن
والله لقد إشتقنا إلى الصدق يا أ. سيد
فلقد سئمنا من كذب البعض علينا ومن كذبهم على أنفسهم
لماذا أصبح صوت الكذب جهورى وأصبح صوت الصدق منخفض؟
ياليت الجميع يعودون مرة أخرى إلى القيم الجميلة من صدق ومن إحترام لمشاعر الآخرين
أشكر لحضرتك مشاركتك العطرة
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

نحتاج الآن ليوم تقول الناس فيه الصدق على سبيل التغيير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الحقيقة محصلش 
> بس السنة دي لقيت هاك ممكن يعمل خدعة في اعضاء المنتدى 
> بانهم يدخلوا يلاقوا توقيعهم بالمشقلوب أو كده 
> بس محبيتش أعمل الخدعة دي ههههههههههه وأقول دي كذبة ابريل 
> 
> الأعضاء مش ناقصين
> 
> 
> على العموم كل ابريل وأنتم طيبين


كل إبريل و إنت طيب يا ابن البلد  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> كل إبريل و إنت طيب يا ابن البلد


وانت طيب يا أبو حميد 
 ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وانت طيب يا أبو حميد


 ::  ::  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وانت طيب يا أبو حميد


 ::  ::  ::

----------

